# My 20 meter range and practice.



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

This is to verify my range for 20 meters and show where and how I will be practicing to gain my 5 star badge at that distance.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Sweet setup Bean power to you for tackling the big old 20 m target shoot. I have decided that I am going to take my mini ninja more seriously and hopefully will get my 10 M sometime this spring.

Cheers buddy best of luck for you on that

BC-Slinger


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

BC-Slinger said:


> Sweet setup Bean power to you for tackling the big old 20 m target shoot. I have decided that I am going to take my mini ninja more seriously and hopefully will get my 10 M sometime this spring.
> 
> Cheers buddy best of luck for you on that
> 
> BC-Slinger


Thanks BC! Keep up the power bro! Power Mini Ninja?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Great video, Bean. I have faith in you.. I am working on it right behind you.. but sadly enough, my first day of slingshot freedom (wife and kids away) I am being attacked by wind.. I am thinking about making a circle on a cookie pan so it wont be flapping in the wind 

LGD


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Dang! Sorry to hear about that weather. Finally getting some nice days here. How's the forecast look?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Dang! Sorry to hear about that weather. Finally getting some nice days here. How's the forecast look?


Not sure, exactly.. I get my information from my wife.. hopefully it will be great shooting weather tomorrow.. I can:t tell if there is a typhoon close by or not, but there is a vortex of wind that is enough to piss a slingshooter off .. maybe I can squeeze one in the moments it is settled 

LGD


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> This is to verify my range for 20 meters and show where and how I will be practicing to gain my 5 star badge at that distance.


I do believe I saw a couple of hits. Nice trajectory!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Cool, man!

You'll get it, you always do :thumbsup:

I need to improve my 20m star count, too.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Whoo, that's a long way to shoot. Good luck, man!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Success!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/page-13#entry279084


----------

